# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  TELESAR V, telexistence robot, Tachi Laboratory, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Tachi Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

TELESAR V - SIGGRAPH 2012 Emerging Technologies 

 Published on Jul 10, 2012




> TELESAR V is a fundamental concept named for the general technology that enables human beings to experience a real-time sensation of being and interacting in a remote location.
> 
> Conventional teleoperated robots often demonstrate higher degrees of freedom to manipulate specialized tools with precision. But these movements are mediated by the human participant's natural movements, which sometimes generates confusing feedback. These teleoperated robots also need special training to understand the body boundaries when performing tasks. TELESAR V is a dexterous anthropomorphic slave robot that duplicates the same size and movements of an ordinary human and maps the user's spinal, neck, head, and arm movements. With this system, users can perform tasks dexterously and feel the robot's body boundaries through wide-angle high-definition vision, binaural stereo audio, and fingertip haptic sensations.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

KDDI’s Telesar V at CEATEC 2017

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> A demonstration of KDDI’s Telesar V motion-copying robot at Makuhari Messe on Oct. 4, 2017.


"New entrants flock to Tokyo’s cutting-edge technology trade show"

by Shusuke Murai
October 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

TELESAR VI: Telexistence surrogate anthropomorphic robot VI

May 21, 2020




> TELESAR VI is a newly developed telexistence platform for the ACCEL Embodied Media Project. It was designed and implemented with a mechanically unconstrained full-body master cockpit and a 67 degrees-of-freedom anthropomorphic avatar robot. The system provides a full-body experience of our extended “body schema,” which allows users to maintain an up-to-date representation in space of the positions of their different body parts, including their head, torso, arms, hands, and legs. All ten fingers of the avatar robot are equipped with force, acceleration, and temperature sensors and can faithfully transmit these elements of haptic information. Thus, the combined use of the robot and audiovisual information actualizes the remote sense of existence, as if the users physically existed there, with the avatar robot serving as their new body.

----------

